# Bessacarr e725



## Jonathan Burgess (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi I've just come to my motorhome after a few months and all the power has gone off not even the ignition lights will come on and both batteries are fully charged any idea please


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Jonathan and welcome to the forum.

Has your MH been attached to EHU for that time?

When you say 'both batteries are fully charged' is that the cab battery and the hab battery, or have you 2 hab batteries? 

Have you solar?


----------

